# Howdy! New here. Help me jog my memory!! (Vintage Car Cassette-related)



## Fluffy73 (10 mo ago)

Howdy Folks,

Normally, I'm an 8-track man. But lately, I've been on this kick to locate items from my past that held significance to me. One of which, is a vintage 1979-1980 AM/FM/Cassette car stereo by "Sound Barrier". I 100% remember the brand. It was very, very similar to the Kraco KGE-803 with a built in 5-band equalizer and the mechanical tape drive pushbuttons. The big difference was the Sound Barrier had 3-ring shafts that had a few controls that are on the face of the Kraco accessed via the shafts on the Sound Barrier.

This Sound Barrier tape player came from my Grandfather/Uncles camper van, and then lived-on in my first car.... a 1982 Honda Civic. I stupidly sold the car with the tape player still in it.

Would love to find this particular Sound Barrier deck but would settle for a picture simply so I can confirm it's existence!


----------



## Racer71 (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow kraco is a name I haven’t heard in ages. The sound barrier doesn’t ring a bell and much of that old stuff isn’t easily searchable on the web. Seemed like every trade my dad got at his car lot back in the day had a kraco in it when I was young


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Fluffy73 said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> Normally, I'm an 8-track man. But lately, I've been on this kick to locate items from my past that held significance to me. One of which, is a vintage 1979-1980 AM/FM/Cassette car stereo by "Sound Barrier". I 100% remember the brand. It was very, very similar to the Kraco KGE-803 with a built in 5-band equalizer and the mechanical tape drive pushbuttons. The big difference was the Sound Barrier had 3-ring shafts that had a few controls that are on the face of the Kraco accessed via the shafts on the Sound Barrier.
> 
> ...


Nope dont ring a bell and I remember krako, sparcomatic, realistic, ect.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

RoadMaster was another one. They were sold out of Kmart back in the day around my area.Sparkomatic was my next purchase


----------

